# Trivia 10/14



## luckytrim (Oct 14, 2019)

trivia 10/14
DID YOU KNOW...
According to script writer Michael Stewart, the character of  Conrad Birdie
in the hit movie, “Bye Bye Birdie” was modeled after Conway  Twitty, with a
little Elvis thrown in.


1. In which US state did US Steel Corp.  originate?
  a. - Illinois
  b. - Indiana
  c. - Ohio
  d. - Pennsylvania
2. Who was the first NFL quarterback to throw 3000 pass  completions?
  a. - Bart Starr
  b. - Joe Montana
  c. - Fran Tarkenton
  d. - Bob Griese
3. What is the name of Canada's newest territory?
4. Which of Hemingway's books deals with the grandeur and  controversy that 
swirls around the popular Spanish sport of  bullfighting?
5. The Great Barrier Reef lies in what body of water  ?
6. If you experienced a "williwaw" in Alaska, what would you  have 
done/seen/felt?
7. Strange Words are These ; CACKLEBERRY...
8. What is the fourth astrological sign of the  Zodiac?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
During 1930, bank failures were reported in nearly every issue  of 'Time'. By
the end of the year, about 2,000 banks had failed since the  stock market
crash began in 1929.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. - c
3. Nunavut
4.  Death in the Afternoon
5. Coral Sea
6. a Strong Wind
7. a Hen's Egg
8. Taurus

TRUTH !!
After a year of reporting on bank closures as the American  economy plunged,
'Time' finished 1930 with the closing of two major big city  institutions.
The December 22 issue brought news of the closing of the Bank  of the United
States in New York City after a run by depositors left it  insolvent. A week
later, 'Time' reported that customers of Bankers Trust Co. in  Philadelphia
found a sign on the door stating that the bank was closed and  "in the
possession of Peter G. Cameron, Secretary of Banking of the  Commonwealth of
Pennsylvania". The bleeding didn't stop in 1930. By 1933,  11,000 of the
nation's 25,000 banks had disappeared. It was only after the  election of
Franklin Roosevelt and the enactment of major reforms that the  banking
industry in the US began to stabilize. 

Also in 1930: cost of a loaf of bread - $.09, a new Pontiac  $745.


----------

